# Appetite suppressant



## Lisa03 (Jan 15, 2003)

Does anyone know of an appetite suppressant that's safe for IBS? I really need one and I wonder if there even is such a thing. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Keeping busy helps me forget about food. Make it a rule that when you eat you sit down to the table, or in the lunch room. Eating in front of the TV and at the computer becomes a bad habit







and you really eat a lot more than you think.







And you have to keep shaking the crumbs out of your keyboard.


----------

